# 2011 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 belt diagram



## I.flores (Apr 28, 2019)

I am looking for the belt diagram for my 2.5 Jetta. I can’t find it anywhere, if anyone can help I would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## raptor45 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## shannonrocks1024 (6 d ago)

raptor45 said:


>


 Hey what is #1 called


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

Power steering pump pulley


----------

